# Machetes at Midnight



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

So far we've only wilded twice, first time we nervously stopped overnight in the N Trust carpark at Creag Meagaidh, there was also a camper van there, so we felt OK, it was a great experience. The second time, we stopped overnight at Reekie Linn falls, it was bitterly cold, but we were warm and snug. We thought we'd be alone there, but a Dutch reg car with two youths parked about 8.00 at night, and they set off to walk up the falls (in the pitch dark). Then we saw them come back and take a machete out of their boot and disappear again. Needless to say it made us a it nervous. We got the bread knife out (don;t think that would beat a machete :lol: , and took their reg. number. They came back at 2 in the morning, and then sat running the car engine for an hour to warm up (keeping us awake), and they slept in the car - they must have been freezing. They went off the following morning after dumping their rubbish all over the ground, only ten yards from the bin.

It hasn't put us off though. Had some problems with the van, the computer display went haywire, it had to go back twice, then had a replacement fitted, and then we had problems with the mattress, it was wringing wet, and Bailey have had an issue with this. So that was replaced. Hopefully now the problems are over and we're getting packed again. At the end of March we'll be retiring, have been busy sorting our winding up our small business,so really looking forward to heading off into the blue yonder.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We like wild camping too.

We did it a lot on our year round Europe. One Saturday night we parked down a long lane just by a tiny beach in Italy. The next morning we woke to a load of guys in camouflage gear parking up and getting out a whole range of guns. Turned out we'd parked next to the local rifle range!

The trouble is now my husband can't drive anywhere in the van or the car without pointing to spots and saying 'that'd be a nice quiet wildcamp'.

Lesley


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Lesleykh said:


> We like wild camping too.
> 
> We did it a lot on our year round Europe. One Saturday night we parked down a long lane just by a tiny beach in Italy. The next morning we woke to a load of guys in camouflage gear parking up and getting out a whole range of guns. Turned out we'd parked next to the local rifle range!
> 
> ...


Lesley

I am the same as your husband. But I pay particular attention to possible wildspots in the last few kilometres before our intended destination, in case we cannot find anywhere suitable and have to backtrack.

Alternatively, if we find a spot which is ok, but only just, we drive on for a bit knowing we can return if there is nothing better.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We enjoy wild.camping but much prefer to be alone

If there is space though invariabally another van joins us, I guess they think there is safety in numbers and it often turns out to be a first time for them and they only decided to try it because we were there

I guess we feel safe because of Shadow and I wonder how I'd feel if he wasn't there

Having said that I have been thinking that Albert often goes off with the dog so maybe I should remember to lock the door of the van on those occasions when I'm in it alone

Never had a problem though, athough have been eyed up on supermarket car parks by shifty looking characters, they soon move on when we clip shadow to prevent him getting out of the van and open the door just so they know he's in there Being his precious van he generally obliges by growling at anyone in sight

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have seen those 'shifty looking characters' too. 

They all seem to belong to a gangs - because they all wear similar emblems like 'G4S' etc.

They are always eyeing one up and down - very unnerving.

Geoff


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

We wild all the time but are always careful....once , alone! I stopped over in Avignon, to meet a mate and his wife on their way to Italy. 'Twas his 65th , so we all went off for a meal and a skinful....I got my head down in the van sometime after midnight, only to be woken in the small hours by a car, blocking the van next to me , which they then trashed. Four guys with shooters ....VERY scary....me "asleep" in the overcab bed trying not to let anyone know there was someone watching them!
They de-camped after 10 minutes.....an hour later 2 hippies with backpacks turned up . threw them in the van and drove off! To this day I have no idea! but am always careful where I stop!
Garcia


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Garcia said:


> an hour later 2 hippies with backpacks turned up


And you hadn't left?  A true wild camper you!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Garcia Wrote: *We wild all the time but are always careful....once , alone! I stopped over in Avignon, to meet a mate and his wife on their way to Italy. 'Twas his 65th , so we all went off for a meal and a skinful....I got my head down in the van sometime after midnight, only to be woken in the small hours by a car, blocking the van next to me , which they then trashed. Four guys with shooters ....VERY scary....me "asleep" in the overcab bed trying not to let anyone know there was someone watching them!
> They de-camped after 10 minutes.....an hour later 2 hippies with backpacks turned up . threw them in the van and drove off! To this day I have no idea! but am always careful where I stop!
> Garcia


I wonder if Avignon is a bit dodgy. We stopped on the Aire there over the bridge a couple of years ago. The night before a van had been done over and robbed. The coppers were clearly concerned as they had guards on patrol all night.

If we wild in the UK I tend to pick places miles away from any kind of large urbanisation and especially away from any place that looks a bit rough. I also try and avoid large tarmac car parks as they inevitably attract the boy racers at silly oclock. Much prefer widling abroad though like in the French or Italian Alps. It just feels safer and I think people have more respect for motorhomes over the channel.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry said

" We stopped on the Aire there over the bridge a couple of years ago."

So it was you who broke the bridge  :lol: :lol: :lol:

I stopped for three nights there wilding in 1987 - no problems. But that was ON the river, just by the bridge.

Geoff


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We once found a France Passion site in the mountains at a leisure park. Fine they said, stay in the car park. Then it closed for the afternoon and everyone left. It was very quiet.
Does it count as wild camping if you didn't mean to?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No

That counts as

How lucky we're you   

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

brynric said:


> We once found a France Passion site in the mountains at a leisure park. Fine they said, stay in the car park. Then it closed for the afternoon and everyone left. It was very quiet.
> Does it count as wild camping if you didn't mean to?


Did they charge you to unlock in the morning? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Stayed up in the Cairngorms the other week (we are there in a cottage now).

Nice and peaceful if a bit quite on the car park. Then some tin hat comes along in a scooby (Subaru Impreza). Flying around the car park doing donuts and handbrake turns, narrowly missing the motorhome. Police came and did a tour twice after that at around 10 & 11pm.

Think it was past the Scooby drivers bedtime as he never returned.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why do we seemed to be plagued with boy racers here? You never see it abroad well not a often.

Mind you I can't say too much as I was just as bad when I was a teenager. A mini was the weapon of choice then. Would have loved a scooby but it wouldn't have lasted long.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I have seen those 'shifty looking characters' too.
> 
> They all seem to belong to a gangs - because they all wear similar emblems like 'G4S' etc.
> 
> ...


Know what you mean.

I was wild camping next to a public park in the IOM and that evening took the dog for a walk.
A guy came up to me and said "what ever you do don't let the dog go in the park".
He went on to say that if you do a man will quickly arrive in a GAS van and will fine you. He didn't understand why the Gas Board had those powers, either legal or of observation, but they did.

On the way back naturally the dog did run in the entrance to the park but quickly came back to me (the park was empty).

Before I was able to get back to the van sure enough a small GAS van stopped beside me and the man in it told me it was an offence to let my dogs into the park.
I told him to sod off and prove it.
He told me he could use his CCTV footage if he wanted and indeed would do next time.

I've seen lots of GAS vans since and now know what they are.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Best wild night i spent was in the grounds of chateaux savigney

http://reception-aviation.chateau-savigny.com/en/musee.htm
After asking owners permission

surrounded by 200 fighter jets and god knows how many racing cars and motorbikes.
Locked in at night plus free wifi.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nicholsong aka Geoff wrote:

"But that was ON the river, just by the bridge."

What a nifty solution - what sort of flotation devices did you use?
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My British Registered Ship "Ruawhata"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've never had fit young bikers tearing around our motorhome

I see my motorhome experience has been deprived   

aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm still a wilding wimp and plan to remain a wimp. My time away from home, family and work in the motorhome is my relaxation time, quaffing several glasses of wine helps that along. There's no way I could relax if I were fretting about who may turn up (friendly or otherwise) in the middle of the night :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kay

I'm thinking of hiring out shadow

A motor home hound from hell

No one will get near

He hates every one who approaches a motorhome

Cost nil

We will take a trip away

And risk being gassed or attacked  :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Kay - you CAN relax when wild-camping.

You only hear about the problems which are miniscule compared with the huge numbers of trouble-free nights.

I can honestly say that we have had noisier nights on some campsites than when tucked up outside a deserted unit on an industrial estate.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt wrote: *I'm still a wilding wimp and plan to remain a wimp. My time away from home, family and work in the motorhome is my relaxation time, quaffing several glasses of wine helps that along. There's no way I could relax if I were fretting about who may turn up (friendly or otherwise) in the middle of the night :?


I will arrange a wild camp for you where me, Tugboat and 747 will be your companians. Of course you will be safe. :twisted:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah, safe from other miscreants, but not from us! :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

aldra said:


> I've never had fit young bikers tearing around our motorhome
> 
> I see my motorhome experience has been deprived
> 
> aldra


If you can expunge the words 'fit' and 'young' I'm available. Has Albert got a shotgun, I'd hate the bike to get damaged.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Oi! I dont need a Shadow or Tuggie, Jumbo or banana split companions, I've got a Phill (aka a long haired Welsh loon) he's scarier than any of the above :lol:

When using a campsite or pub I can gaze out of the window at a nice landscape or lake or view or even a pub but an industrial unit? hmm sorry I'm still not convinced


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We parked up for lunch in the one in Aberystwyth today, simply because we were there to fill up with Autogas - and it was lunchtime.

Apart from the cement works on one side and the council refuse wagon depôt the other, the view of the mountains out of the front was superb!

Oh, and the steam train runs just behind, marvellous tooting and chuffing.

Not joking, but we marked it down as a reserve wild overnight spot.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kaytutt Wrote: *Oi! I dont need a Shadow or Tuggie, Jumbo or banana split companions, I've got a Phill (aka a long haired Welsh loon) he's scarier than any of the above :lol:
> 
> When using a campsite or pub I can gaze out of the window at a nice landscape or lake or view or even a pub but an industrial unit? hmm sorry I'm still not convinced


Maybe this lot will convince you. Not an industrial estate in sight! 

Prizes for anyone who guesses where they are

[fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]994[/fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]

[fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]1105[/fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]

[fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]1113[/fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]

[fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]1121[/fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]

[fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]1129[/fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]

[fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]1137[/fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]

[fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]1145[/fullalbumimg:dc16307ff5]


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

They all look fab Barry (tho the legs could do with a touch more sun!)

But what happens if some undesirable types turn up in the night, or you dont feel safe for any other reason? you cant just move on if you've had a few beers and we enjoy the occasional tipple with our meal (or even without the meal) when in the van

I've not been to France yet, maybe I will feel differently there.

UK LayBy's and industrial estates do nothing for me and I wouldn't feel safe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I agree with you to some extent about the UK. Full of nutters and there is little respect for the motorhomer. In reality though you are more likely in the UK to get some nugget playing silly buggers than to actually attack you. It does feel safer abroad though.

Those photos were taken in Scotland, Cornwall and France. All are in the middle of nowhere or sleepy backwaters where your unlikely to run into any axe murderers.

We did however have a wild bore attack the scooter on the rack in the early hours on one wild spot and then of course there is the famous Black Forest Stellplatz Killer incident.  I carry a large German sausage now so beat any intruders to death with it where necessary.

If a nutter is going to get you though he isnt going to wander up to the CC Campsite Gates and go "Oooh. A campsite, Bah!! That puts an end to my axe wielding motorhomer murdering" and clear off and lets face it. Your average tugger isnt going to come to your rescue when he starts shouting "Heres Johnny!" While hacking your door down with an axe. 

Do whatever you feel comfy with though. I think most people once they have had a go somewhere scenic and quiet never look back though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I cannot match Barry's wild boar, but the bracket mounting for the trailer socket was bent by a sheep using it as a scratching post - not a very wild spot - it was the paddock of our friends' house :lol: They thought it was safer than the paddock with the horses :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We can't beat Machetes at midnight but we've found ourselves in some very odd situations. 

Waking up at 7am in Tivoli, Italy to find a street market had set up all around us. We had no choice but to stay until afternoon when they packed up to leave. Luckily they saw the funny side and passed coffee and cake in through the window.

And, arriving in Grenade, France very very late and very very tired and parking up on what we thought was a piece of waste ground only to find out in the morning that it was a bus garage.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JackieP said:


> We can't beat Machetes at midnight but we've found ourselves in some very odd situations.
> 
> Waking up at 7am in Tivoli, Italy to find a street market had set up all around us. We had no choice but to stay until afternoon when they packed up to leave. Luckily they saw the funny side and passed coffee and cake in through the window.
> 
> And, arriving in Grenade, France very very late and very very tired and parking up on what we thought was a piece of waste ground only to find out in the morning that it was a bus garage.


Love it

How many passengers did you pick up in the coach park?

All we get is dog walkers, who do not even give us a glance, or are embarrassed to be looking at what we are having with our coffee, but relax when we give them a cheery wave - or 'Good Morning' if the door is open.

My personal view is that real country-living folk find it quite natural that wildcampers would like to appreciate nature in the same way that they do - obviously as long as we do not cause obstructions/problems for them.

I have often parked in the entrance to farmers' fields, carefully observing whether there is livestock or crops needing harvesting, but have never been even approached by a farmer - and I am sure the village 'tom-toms' have told the farmer we are there.

Country folk are adept at sussing the 'cut of one's jib'

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I like bus garages! If I am in a pinch they let me empty my toilet tank there.  

My scariest wild camping story isn't very scary. One night in the middle of a Norwegian forest a moose came and scratched his back on the rear corner of the MH. I were in bed and heard sniffing noises and felt the MH move. Turned on the lights and looked in the window and he left. Slowly and majestetic.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I remember on the River Lot in France a few years ago parking up in a town to go and see some hill top village on the bike. We parked right next to the boats on the river on the edge of a large car park next to the boules court.

It was empty when we left on the bike.

When we returned the place was just crammed with cars and locals that had started the biggest boules tournament you could imagine all around the van. We couldnt have moved if we wanted to. They didnt give a stuff about us being there though and were very friendly. 

That was our unplanned stop for that evening then. Just got the beers and chairs out and watched the competition which went on for the entire evening.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Too easy Barry, I recognised the area straight away.

I also love Middlesborough.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm in my 60's.
I've been camping as a youngster and with the young family since I was about 10 . First in the good old Scouts and then , cos it's all we could afford for a hol., when we first got married......
We now have a van....
In something like 50 years of various types of wild camping , I think I've had 4 dodgy nights ...........

Don't be complacent, don't be silly......if you don't feel comfortable ...move on....
But ....Don't get paranoid either......

It isn't gonna happen.....and it's so much nicer than sitting doing Bingo on some site in Benidorm!!!

Garcia


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I remember on the River Lot in France a few years ago parking up in a town to go and see some hill top village on the bike. We parked right next to the boats on the river on the edge of a large car park next to the boules court.
> 
> It was empty when we left on the bike.
> 
> ...


I have been looking for a new challenge - now I know what it is.

It is a Boules contest with Barry somewhere in deepest France. Only selected MHF and Fruitcake Members will be invited. Plus the Mayor and the cacophony of local experts petanques. We need an Independent Judge - Volunteers?

There will be wine, cheese, olives, cognac, pate, not necessarily in that order , or any order.

Parking will be organised by the local Gendarmerie, but only after the Maire has entertained the Chef. (Tractors will be provided, a demain, for those who have been 'unfortunately' parked.

It will make a wonderful next step after Barry's North-East meet and extend to an International venue.

Vive La Republique de Capmperans de Boules/Petanques.

Geoff

P.S Anyone on here do French lessons?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is actually a brilliant idea Geoff. I had a dig around and remembered the place on the Lot. It was St Sylvester Sur Lot and there is a streetview link below. It seems from the streetview we were not the only ones to stop there.

http://goo.gl/maps/wL8Mo

However from memory the best place to have such an event would be at Sainte Leon Sur Vezere in the Dordogne. Its a hidden gem of a village with a large grassy Aire, massive boules court and just over the road (dare I say it) the loveliest little municiple campsite I have ever seen with a dozen or so pitches right alongside the river.

Sadly no street view

http://goo.gl/maps/a5HS5

and

http://www.saint-leon-sur-vezere.fr/


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I remember on the River Lot in France a few years ago parking up in a town to go and see some hill top village on the bike. We parked right next to the boats on the river on the edge of a large car park next to the boules court.
> ...


Bonsoir M'sieur,

Ca va? Desole, mais pas d'accents sur mon ordinateur. S'il y a d'escargots sur le menu, je vous aide volontierment. Je vais faire le booking pour le ferry immediatement. A bientot!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Comment pas des accents?

C'est très simple de le faire:

Ç é á ê ô

!Es muy fácil tambien! Ñ ñ


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

> This is actually a brilliant idea Geoff. I had a dig around and remembered the place on the Lot. It was St Sylvester Sur Lot and there is a streetview link below. It seems from the streetview we were not the only ones to stop there.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/wL8Mo
> 
> ...


I like this idea too and its easier for me to get to than your bloomin Northern bash


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Dimwit (but hot chick) from Wales Blabbed: *I like this idea too and its easier for me to get to than your bloomin Northern bash


Typical Woman! Can you even read a map? Port Talbert to Darlington or Port Talbert to the south of France with a blooming big bit of sea in the way? Come on love. Do you want to re-think that last post? Your a Fuitcake so that means I can abuse you on ere an all!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaytutt

I'm watching you

I hope that is a northern love Barry :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

barryd said:


> Typical Woman! Can you even read a map? Port Talbert to Darlington or Port Talbert to the south of France with a blooming big bit of sea in the way? Come on love. Do you want to re-think that last post? Your a Fuitcake so that means I can abuse you on ere an all!


Hang on a minute.....doesn't it all depend which route she takes to get to Darlington? If she goes the long way round, it might be quicker to get to the south of France :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Aldra Wrote: *Kaytutt
> 
> I'm watching you
> 
> ...


She is stalking me my love. Sort her out!!! 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You hope

You two timing womaniser :lol: :lol: 

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

blimey I only logged off to top up my wine... err fruit drink 

Banana split, in yer dreams

M4, M25, feet up during the tunnel trip then French roads, cheap wine, sunshine, cheese or - 

M4, M50, M5, M42, M1 and gawd knows where uphill and downdale, Newkie Brown, hot pot and rain


what would you do? :roll: 

Sandra, he's stalking me, he told me he likes my Welsh costume!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kay

Much as I love you

You understand 8O 8O 

Just what is this welsh costume :twisted: :twisted: 

sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

you need to visit fruitcakes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great! Chicks fighting over me (again) live on TV! (well MHF).

Well I am worth it.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

:roll:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

No I've never had a cat


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know about machetes at midnight but I feel as though I've stepped into a parallel universe at 11


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

but it says your 58 under your name


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Me fighting

I'm now trying to remember the last time I had that surge of energy

Nope, it illudes me :lol: :lol: 

Must be getting old  

Aldra


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Love the boules and the bus garage story! But it can happen on campsites too:
Many years ago we pitched out tent on a cliff top campsite near Hastings, lovely spot over looking the sea, and well away from the main tent area. Lovely and peaceful we thought and started to cook dinner. then a huge troop of boy scouts arrived, put up their tents and put their toilet tent next to us. The night was punctuated by the sound of pattering feet and tinkling water on metal. To add insult to injury they blew a bugle at six in the morning to wake everyone up :-DD

Lesley and Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

HermanHymer said:


> Ca va? Desole, mais pas d'accents sur mon ordinateur. S'il y a d'escargots sur le menu, je vous aide volontierment. Je vais faire le booking pour le ferry immediatement. A bientot!


That must be excrutiatingly bad French because I understood it! :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> HermanHymer said:
> 
> 
> > Ca va? Desole, mais pas d'accents sur mon ordinateur. S'il y a d'escargots sur le menu, je vous aide volontierment. Je vais faire le booking pour le ferry immediatement. A bientot!
> ...


That must be excrutiatingly bad English because I understood it.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > HermanHymer said:
> ...


Good morning, Geoff, plenty more rubbish where that came from! :lol:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

On the train from Glasgow to London, doing some research for the summer trip, what a great thread

Chuckling away here


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> On the train from Glasgow to London, doing some research for the summer trip, what a great thread
> 
> Chuckling away here


Yes great thread, even though its over two years old!:grin2:


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I have just read this again and it reminded me of a time in the early sixties when I was travelling with my parents and brothers in a car & caravan on our way to spain. Dad was driving and about 1 or 2 in morning he stopped.
Legs went down on caravan and we went to sleep.
Early in the morning loads of vehicle noise. We looked out road rollers diggers. 
He had pulled up on a part finished Autoroute.
Makes me laugh even now.

We had used this car park before many times at St Cecile in france.
One morning we were woken up by lots of noise all around us. 
The locals we putting up the Tuesday market.
We moved.

Another One 

Little old country lane just before midnight Normandy
In VW bus pop top.
Pulled off road up onto edge of field.
Top up rock and roll bed down curtains pulled
Bus lights up like christmas tree
Looked out of window and combine harvester moving across field towards us, reverse of setting up procedure, scarpered.
Guy was having midnight lunch we think when we arrived.

Parked in North west spain on our own overlooking sea,
Woken to motorhome rocking, cows having a scratch
In the morning filled water from spring

Hundreds and hundreds of lovely out of the way places that have just been a joy

Ian


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, for me, I am with Kaytutt on this. I would like to try 'wild camping' but I am just a big feardie. Even on camp sites if I hear a noise during the night I am wondering what is happening.

I will just have to keep wondering, perhaps some of you guys who do it on a regular basis could set up a wild camp phobia course for people like us.

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"wild camp phobia course"

What a good idea - I will volunteer to be the machete man in the small hours!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Great thread, it's good to see the suggestions again and I wonder if things have changed yet with the main protagonists;

Has Kaytutt managed to see the beauty of being all by yourself in the environment and in peace? :wink2:

Has Pippin completed his compulsory HSE Machete wielding course (Level 3)? :nerd:

Has dovtrams been on the C&CC wild camping course held at the same time and location as the NEC Exhibition? :serious:

Has Nicholsong managed to stay afloat on the river? Or is he all at see now having been washed down? :smile2:

We know that Sandra continues to inspire us all with her antics has she managed to keep barryd in check? :surprise:

Is barryd still being chased? Or is that chaste? :laugh:

So many questions, so few answers........

Dave 0


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Has Nicholsong managed to stay afloat on the river? Or is he all at see now having been washed down? :smile2:
> 
> Dave 0


Dave you are confused - I have not got anything to float in - yet. It is Barry who has just got his kayak and was going to test it and I advised against doing it on the Tees near his place, but he says it will be Ullswater.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Dave you are confused - I have not got anything to float in - yet. It is Barry who has just got his kayak and was going to test it and I advised against doing it on the Tees near his place, but he says it will be Ullswater.
> 
> Geoff


Memories do fade with time.... go back to Page 1 and you may come across;

Old 24-02-2014, 18:22
nicholsong
Senior Member

Join Date: May 2009
Location: UK and Katowice, Poland, plus All Europe
My Motorhome: Niesmann+Bischoff Arto 69GL (2003)
Posts: 9,056
Thanks: 138
Thanked 88 Times in 83 Posts
Barry said

_" We stopped on the Aire there over the bridge a couple of years ago."

So it was you who broke the bridge

I stopped for three nights there wilding in 1987 - no problems. But that was *ON* the river, just by the bridge.

Geoff_

I rest my case.....

it was also commented upon by; Pippin on 25th February at 1805;

pippin
Senior Member

pippin's Avatar

Join Date: Nov 2007
Location: Mid-Wales Coast
My Motorhome: Hymer Van 522
Posts: 7,919
Thanks: 66
Thanked 17 Times in 16 Posts
Nicholsong aka Geoff wrote:

_"But that was ON the river, just by the bridge."

What a nifty solution - what sort of flotation devices did you use?_

Just proving that I did read it carefully.....:nerd: :kiss: :wink2:

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave

As you quoted, I said that was in 1987.

That floatation device(33' Ketch) has been at sea, not on a river, or out of the water(as now) in Greece since then, so I assumed the reference to rivers was the discussion Tugboat, Barry and I have been having about inflatable kayaks - they have bought, but I have not yet.

All clear? Carry on then.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think we are all up the creek now!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are all up the creek 

Me with the MHF hound from hell

He will protect us wherever we are

But we need to ensure he can't 

We lock the door, ensure windows are not too far open at night 

Not because we are afraid of who comes in

We are afraid for them 

This really is a gentle giant out and about 

Who turns into a MF dog from H in moments

Even around the MH during the day

But then he is locked in the garage with wire doors

Or in with us 
We've never managed to change his mindset

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> Unfortunately, for me, I am with Kaytutt on this. I would like to try 'wild camping' but I am just a big feardie. Even on camp sites if I hear a noise during the night I am wondering what is happening.
> 
> I will just have to keep wondering, perhaps some of you guys who do it on a regular basis could set up a wild camp phobia course for people like us.
> 
> Dave


You just need to become the Axe murderer yourself. What are the chances of two axe murderers being on the same wild camping spot? Clever huh?

Anyway all you have to do when you hear the Axe Murderer is hide under the duvet which makes you both invisible and impenetrable to said Axe Murderer.

For reasons beyond me all my photos from page two have vanished but you would have liked this wild spot in the French Alps close to the Italian border.

Imagine the scene. Wonderful views, lovely sunny evening, nobody around for miles and miles, 5000ft above sea level. However the Duvet had to be deployed when I was staggering about at midnight in the pitch black drinking and smoking and started hearing Wolves howling.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

In all our wild camping

We have never had a problem

For us as I say a problem would be Shadow attacking an intruder

Never ever happened

Don't be afraid Dave

You are far more likely to be killed driving to a wild spot than being attacked or even inconvenienced when wilding

And that is unlikely anyway
Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"Wolves howling" - can be very frightening with all those football hooligans about!

To those who worry about wildcamping - just try it!

After a couple of nights you will wonder why you made such a fuss.

We have wilded about 99.99% of nights in the MH, all over UK & €U.

Never had a moments bother - well only once and that was Halow'een night in the carpark at Brecon.
Early evening, young kids throwing eggs.
One hit the side of the MH, did no damage (luckily raw, not hardboiled!).
We moved on, just for some peace 'n quiet.

The picture above by Barry just about sums it up.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have had our MH for near 7 years and I and Basia have been using it for 5 years.

We have never even had any ngative thoughts about wild campinng - only the positive ones about peace and quiet, wildlife and wonderous views.

Maybe because we have backgrounds similar to wildcamping - I mooring the boat in remote bays in Greece and skinny-dipping in the morning in crystal-clear water; She camping as a Girl Scout - I have never enquired about their attire for swimming:wink2:

The only time we were disturbed in the night was alone by a lake in Slowakia and were woken by banging - thought it was from outside, but nobody in sight. It was in fact our Truma heater having a bit of a start-up problem:laugh:

I would much prefer to park our MH just in the direction we want - not accoding to some 'Jobsworth', and wake up to sunrise and wildlife instead of some 'biddies' traipsing across to the shower block in their curlers.

Also I find when wildcamping we tend to adjust to daylight, so go to bed early and wake early, rather than be ruled by other people coming back from bars, watching television etc.

The wildcamping in the MH is my land equivalent of roaming the bays and fishing ports of the Mediterranean, and the reason I bought a MH after doing the sailing for 25 years and realising I was missing a lot of inland Europe.

I have been on campsites - I think 5 nights and a couple of CL/CS nights. I never had any problem - but it is not the *Real Thing* - Wildcamping for me every time.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and IMO Geoff's comments are EXACTLY the reason why we enjoy wildcamping, but expressed much more eloquently than I ever could,

thanks Geoff,

Dave


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> I will arrange a wild camp for you where me, Tugboat and 747 will be your companians. Of course you will be safe. :twisted:


I'm with Kay on this one. But this year on my Scotland trip I've been thinking about testing the water, especially in the remoter parts of N Scotland. Think I'll hire Shadow, he doesn't drink so much Leffe, although I have already made Barry an offer he couldn't resist, especially seeing Sandra's got her pretty ole blue eyes on Tuggy for this trip. :serious::serious::serious::wink2:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Penquin said:


> Great thread, it's good to see the suggestions again and I wonder if things have changed yet with the main protagonists;
> 
> Has Kaytutt managed to see the beauty of being all by yourself in the environment and in peace? :wink2:
> 
> ...


I'm still not a wildcamper I'm afraid although we have got more adventurous. We overnighted in the car park in Bettws Y Coed, we've used the "aire" on Burry Port Harbour, a car park in Builth (not a success) and often use pub stops. There are a few favourite campsites that we like to visit and relax in nice weather but we're happiest using CLs these days

I think wild camping in France is probably easier. In the UK I have seen people overnighting in layby's and on industrial estates, that isnt for me, I work full time, going away and being able to relax in picturesque surroundings on a weekend makes me happy, industrial estates and busy roads dont


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Problem with wild camping is you find a perfect spot and its all quiet and then some yobbo with a load of beer and a guitar turns up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> I'm still not a wildcamper I'm afraid although we have got more adventurous. We overnighted in the car park in Bettws Y Coed, we've used the "aire" on Burry Port Harbour, a car park in Builth (not a success) and often use pub stops. There are a few favourite campsites that we like to visit and relax in nice weather *but we're happiest using CLs these days*
> 
> *I think wild camping in France is probably easier*. In the UK I have seen people overnighting in layby's and on industrial estates, that isnt for me, I work full time, going away and being able to relax in picturesque surroundings on a weekend makes me happy, industrial estates and busy roads dont


I think your spot on with that Kay. I do a lot of wilding if we are up in Arran or mixture of CL and wilding in the Lakes but we know where to go. In the UK I mainly use CL sites although these days we are mainly abroad where its a mixture of Aires and wilding. Like you say its easier over there and I also agree. Tarmac car parks or industrial estates dont do it for me either.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Kay - what problem did you have at Builth?

Was it the car park down by the river?


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

This is our favourite CL, no EHU or showers, just a tap and a manhole in the far corner of the field to empty the dunny. £7 a night (cheaper than most car parks?), views to die for and the best chippie in the world a ten minute walk away via the coastal path


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

pippin said:


> Kay - what problem did you have at Builth?
> 
> Was it the car park down by the river?


yes, The Groe I think its called, some boy racers and some chasing police cars around 2am, went on for quite some time, I thought we may be driven into a few times


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks lovely that Kay. This is what I was saying in the thread the other day about Aires. 4000 CL and CS sites already here. Just a pity they are limited to 5 vans, your "supposed" to be a member of a club and have to book. On the other hand you can often get CL sites like that to yourself. You cannot beat them really in the UK.

As for wild spots, I probably said this somewhere else in this thread but I avoid large tarmac car parks near to built up areas like the plague. They may look alright in the afternoon but in the UK they are often frequented by boy racers at night who really can ruin your evening. With this in mind I would look for something that wont appeal to the local Corsa brigade. smaller Grass, uneven rural spots or just so far off the beaten track they wont be arsed to turn up. Unless someone recommends somewhere idyllic or ive researched it, been lucky to find it or ive been before you may as well just find a nice CL. That one we stay at at Flamborough is just £6. Perfect. 

The CC Infos site for overseas is the best one I have come across for finding wild spots, especially in the Alps and Pyrenees.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Lesley
> 
> I am the same as your husband. But I pay particular attention to possible wildspots in the last few kilometres before our intended destination, in case we cannot find anywhere suitable and have to backtrack.
> 
> ...


You just described us Geoff, and I guess most other Wildies


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder if we are the only ones who have never used any sites at all, with the one exception being the Sligachan one which was closed off season, we have only ever had one dodgy moment in almost 10 years when some **** head decided he knew us and kept banging on the door until I assured him I was not his best mate and perhaps he ought to F off before I proved it, I don't even remember where it was now, but we too buggered off just in case he did have some mates and came back.

Somewhere in Scotland










Disused hotel carpark


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Smashing photos Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Got loads more


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive got a good one!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ive got a good one!


Kev's were beautiful.

Just saying


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

just spilt my tea


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Me too, only it was coffee!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev's were beautiful.
> 
> Just saying


He needs to stop adverting where he's headed on here though > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A few more

Cuilins from a more unusual viewpoint



















Liz feeding a Bok Bok, it followed us for ages.









The night before









The morning after, but where though


----------

